# Shop Light Protection



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

duque00 said:


> Ok, I am changing out (6) T12 shop fixtures for more energy efficient T8 fixtures. The current T12 fixtures have no wraps, no cages, no sleeves and have been like that for over 20 years.
> 
> My argument is this. I am more than willing to install the new T8 fixtures with cages (see pic below). My friend, also an electrician says NO, they must either have a full wrap or each T8 lamp must be sleeved for "shatter" protection.
> 
> ...


 

No such NEC requirement, unless it's local code there. NY is crazy. Shockdoc?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

duque00 said:


> Ok, I am changing out (6) T12 shop fixtures for more energy efficient T8 fixtures. The current T12 fixtures have no wraps, no cages, no sleeves and have been like that for over 20 years.
> 
> My argument is this. I am more than willing to install the new T8 fixtures with cages (see pic below). My friend, also an electrician says NO, they must either have a full wrap or each T8 lamp must be sleeved for "shatter" protection.
> 
> ...


I would go with the lights with the cages,Get rid of your friend the electrician He just ain't right in the head.:blink::laughing:

This is what happens to lamps with sleeves..


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

duque00 said:


> Ok, I am changing out (6) T12 shop fixtures for more energy efficient T8 fixtures. The current T12 fixtures have no wraps, no cages, no sleeves and have been like that for over 20 years.
> 
> My argument is this. I am more than willing to install the new T8 fixtures with cages (see pic below). My friend, also an electrician says NO, they must either have a full wrap or each T8 lamp must be sleeved for "shatter" protection.
> 
> ...


If the ceiling height is pretty low and you have some stuff like some equiment that can dish out UFO's ( unindetify f*cking objects ) that useally pay off so you can keep the luminaire on with reduced amout of damge.

That what I have over my workbench a caged 8 footer HO's but much higher on the ceiling it is convental 400 w MH's but have no guard on them due they are at 5.5 meters up ( little over 18 feet up ) and nothing hit them yet.

Is there a reason why to be sleeved or " shrinkwrapped " bulbs on them ?

Merci,
Marc


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I would go with the lights with the cages,Get rid of your friend the electrician He just ain't right in the head.:blink::laughing:
> 
> This is what happens to lamps with sleeves..


 Yeah, someone is not right in the head and his name is Harry. 

We install hundreds of those sleeves and they work fine. What is shown in the picture has to do with the socket not the sleeve.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

The cage/sleeve is to protect them. They are down low at about 8'. It is a workshop where material is stored/cut and used almost on a daily basis. Nothing like furniture building, but some little wood working projects to kill some daytime hours.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> No such NEC requirement, unless it's local code there. NY is crazy. Shockdoc?


Someone is blowing smoke up his butt, no such code or anything except for food preparation or hazardous/ damp locations.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

If he is mostly working with lumber, I would throw those wire caged fixtures up and cash the check, and feel perfectly good about it. Dimensional lumber ain't gonna easily sneak up through that with enough force to smash a lamp anyways.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Yeah, someone is not right in the head and his name is Harry.
> 
> We install hundreds of those sleeves and they work fine. What is shown in the picture has to do with the socket not the sleeve.


The end caps on the sleeves pull the lamp away from the from the socket and makes poor contact and you get arcing unless they were installed perfectly and that does not always happen .

But hey The movie did it right.....:laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*resistant*

Just buy the shatter resistant ones and be done with it for god sake 

http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/3793/TC-F14T8D.html

That's a nice 6500k one with a stupendous and marvalously bright white clean light so you can see what your doing. Good pin connection too


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> The end caps on the sleeves pull the lamp away from the from the socket and makes poor contact and you get arcing unless they were installed perfectly and that does not always happen .



The plastic end cap is 1/16" thick, hardly enough to cause poor contact. Seriously, where do you come up with this stuff? :blink:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

If it is just a resi hobby shop, i would just go with strips or a 4 lamp low bay fixture.


----------

